# Women's Hair Loss > Introduce Yourself & Share Your Story >  Extremely Thin on crown and front

## nevergiveup

Hi.  I am 68 years young and like my user name, I Never Give Up.  I have been losing my hair since I was 23 years young after giving birth to 4 daughters.  I thought it was natural to lose hair like that until I noticed years later that it was thinner and getting more thin all the time and not replacing new hair.  Now, at 68, I am very, very thin on my crown and front.  I have to tease my hair and spray to try to hide the thin, unsuccessfully.  I don't want to wear  wig.  I tried Rogaine for women,  herbs, supplements, gelatins,  dermatologists,  prescription meds, special shampoos , home remedies, eating lots of jello  and so much more.  Nothing works.  I'm going bald.  I just heard about PGD2 Inhibitor and found a link to Hairomega DHT Blocker/DHT Metabolism Support for Healthy Hair Growth.  I may be a senior citizen, but that doesn't mean I will never stop trying.  I want my hair back, thick, silky and long, long.  I will never give up.  Has anyone ever tried this product and if so, how successful was it?  Thanks!!

----------


## Simar

Sorryyyy
i had never tried this product but balding is normal at this age. 
You should consult the dermatologist . He will suggest you better.

----------


## Simar

I think natural remedies work better then any drugs or medication because medicines have various side effects . May be you didn't use a proper natural remedy. So don't give up and its better to go natural

----------


## dazzyk

> I think natural remedies work better then any drugs or medication because medicines have various side effects . May be you didn't use a proper natural remedy. So don't give up and its better to go natural


 I haven't tried any natural remedies. could you please recommend something for starters?

----------

